# Minikin V2 Stained????



## jpzx12rturbo (20/1/17)

Is this normal?
It is authentic, and it's only had the serpent mini on top....
With only commercial juice through it. (None diy juices)
And it's literally like 2 months old.


----------



## shaunnadan (20/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Is this normal?
> It is authentic, and it's only had the serpent mini on top....
> With only commercial juice through it. (None diy juices)
> And it's literally like 2 months old.
> ...



Is that a gloss or Matte finish? 

I had my minikin v1 Tiffany blue matte stained with turmeric once while I was cooking and vaping. Took on a greenish color . After a week it went away on its own .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mahir (20/1/17)

Is the stain visible with the atty on?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (20/1/17)

It's a matte finish @shaunnadan and it's been like this for about 3 weeks, and it's gradually getting worse.

@Mahir at first it wasn't visible with the atty on but like I said it's gradually getting worse and more visible


----------



## Vape0206 (20/1/17)

Have the exact same problem. Also about 2 months old but its not visible with the atty on

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (20/1/17)

Surely, there has to be a way to clean these mods. I just bought a green V2 and you guys are making me worry a bit. Although I'm assuming both of you used bottom airflow attys? Looks like condensation or something which cause it? I'm using the Engine on my Minikin.


----------



## Vape0206 (20/1/17)

Mahir said:


> Surely, there has to be a way to clean these mods. I just bought a green V2 and you guys are making me worry a bit. Although I'm assuming both of you used bottom airflow attys? Looks like condensation or something which cause it? I'm using the Engine on my Minikin.


I used my limitless 24 rda which is bottom airflow yes

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (21/1/17)

I've always been concerned about something like this on all my mods including my Minikin V2, so after every tankfull of juice I remove the atty and give the top of the mod a quick wipe, usually even just against my clothes.

Usually there's just a little condensation, not nearly enough to stain anything you wipe it with, but these pics seem to confirm that it prevents the build-up I thought there might be without wiping. All my mods still look brand new.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (21/1/17)

You guys can try alcohol wipes to remove the residue build up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/1/17)

Dubz said:


> You guys can try alcohol wipes to remove the residue build up.


I've tried it....... 
alcohol and sunlight so far


----------



## Dubz (21/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I've tried it.......
> alcohol and sunlight so far


Then maybe your issue is not a build up but rather paint wear and perhaps the metal is oxidizing.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/1/17)

In 2 months?


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/1/17)

My new green minikin unfortunately had a faulty fire button, now i'm getting the purple and hope this doesn't happen to it 
I also always wipe top of my mods after each tank, make sure there is no juice or residue on them at all times


----------



## Silver (21/1/17)

Sad to see this @jpzx12rturbo and @Vape0206 
Hope you figure it out
But thanks for sharing at least


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/17)

Mine is unstained and I have used local, international and diy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vino1718 (22/1/17)

Vape0206 said:


> Have the exact same problem. Also about 2 months old but its not visible with the atty on
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


 
This might be a stupid observation, but IMO i dont see anything wrong with your mod. What I see is the ring where your atty is, is cleaner because you constantly have it on. The outside is exposed to dust/dirt thus looks a bit dirty. Maybe I'm just tired (Working night shift :/

@jpzx12rturbo has it worse because his got stained by the heat of his atty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lukeness (24/1/17)

That's exactly what it looks like to be


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/1/17)

from having the green one it got stained at the bottom. from resting it on surfaces


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (25/1/17)

I guess the real question is… Should i just live with it or approach the place i bought it/vendor about this?


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> I guess the real question is… Should i just live with it or approach the place i bought it/vendor about this?


I don't think you will have much luck with the vendor, it's more of an annoyance than something drastically wrong with the product. But in saying that I have seen other people have success when I wouldn't have thought they had a chance!


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/1/17)

I am always fearful of this happening and after having an alien and seeing the damage an atty can do to the top of a mod, i made sure to got something that eliminates this silly issue:


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (29/1/17)

Week and a half later.....


----------



## Lukeness (29/1/17)

What juice are you vaping?


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (29/1/17)

Well not me... the wife.
I doubt it's the juice
But it's mostly between...
Paulies strawberry lemon cake
Cinna-fun
And Scream


----------

